# Pokémon B/W starters confirmed



## RupeeClock (May 12, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Pokémon Black & White - CoroCoro Details
> 
> The first details of CoroCoro have begin coming out and show the starters. We don't have further detyails but it will come. Keep checking back as we're waiting for more scans with confirmation on the names and more. There is still a slight chance that this may be fake.
> 
> ...



Source: Serebii.net


----------



## Berthenk (May 12, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU, they look ugly! Don't they have creativity anymore?


----------



## prowler (May 12, 2010)

Can this be the official thread please mods?

also, full page


----------



## RupeeClock (May 12, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Can this be the official thread please mods?
> 
> also, full page



Official thread sounds good, I also added a poll for poll's sake.

But seriously, what is UP with the water starter?
LOOK AT ITS BELLY, GOD DAMN. It actually looks rude, like a....


Spoiler


----------



## Master Mo (May 12, 2010)

I think the grass-Pokemon looks really good but the other two look horrible. I just don`t like the look of the water-typ and the fire-typ-Pokemon looks too plain...

IMO this guy did a better job on the water- and fire-typ-Pokemon, even though I think the middle one should be a water-typ:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

>


----------



## antwill (May 12, 2010)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU, they look ugly! Don't they have creativity anymore?


They've come up with 500 or so different pokemon and you expect them to have atleast some decent level of creativity left after almost 14 years?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 12, 2010)

The grass Pokémon doesn't look too bad, but the others are just hideous


----------



## RupeeClock (May 12, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> Berthenk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Zorua and Zoroark look pretty good.
Every generation has its share of good and bad pokémon, but starters have REALLY taken a hit this season.


----------



## Raika (May 12, 2010)

You've gotta be kidding me... Even the fan-made ones look better than the official ones... The Grass type is okay, but the other two?? The Water type looks like clam with the head of a snowman in its mouth. The Fire type is just plain horrible.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (May 12, 2010)

Oh my...I just threw up...

Seriously? They had to give them all crappy color schemes? BLAH.


----------



## Feels Good Man (May 12, 2010)

Eh, I like it. Better than the fakes I saw other than this:






This is pure genius I tells yeah

Also, is that the world map? It looks huge. It's just an illustration though so it may turn out small


----------



## RupeeClock (May 12, 2010)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> Also, is that the world map? It looks huge. It's just an illustration though so it may turn out small


The magazine is showing the Kanto/Johto and Sinnoh Regions, next to the new region.


----------



## Sanderino (May 12, 2010)

You beat me to it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Everything looks allright but the starters... Ugh.. I guess I'll take the one in the center.. I think that one looks the closest to decent..
The one on the right looks actually like.. like a Care Bear! xD


----------



## Feels Good Man (May 12, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Feels Good Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, I see. Confirmed you can travel all three regions?


----------



## RupeeClock (May 12, 2010)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well no, it's just illustrating a point.
You have the johto and sinnoh trainers in the picture too but you aren't going to play as them.

Edit: *gasp* someone actually... LIKES the water starter?!


----------



## Feels Good Man (May 12, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Feels Good Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahaha damn. I can still hope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish it was a polar bear and had some inrcredibly badass last evolution.

Also, why is the firepig wearing black fireproof underwear?


----------



## Sanderino (May 12, 2010)

DumDumDuuuum it wasn't me!


----------



## nutella (May 12, 2010)

C'mon, who chose the water type? Don't be shy, raise your hand.


----------



## Saddamsdevil (May 12, 2010)

Its a mudkipwooperclown. Wouldn't be surprised if they actually named it that.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 12, 2010)

Saddamsdevil said:
			
		

> Its a mudkipwooperclown. Wouldn't be surprised if they actually named it that.



But pokémon names are limited to 10 characters.
That's why it's called "Feraligatr", haha.


----------



## Feels Good Man (May 12, 2010)

The water starter looks like Piplup that's why I dont think it's too bad. The grass starter looks like Treeko and the fire pig just looks... EH?


----------



## Saddamsdevil (May 12, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Saddamsdevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mkpwprclwn then


----------



## Jamstruth (May 12, 2010)

HOT DAMN WHAT HAPPENED TO THAT WATER STARTER?!?! OR THE FIRE FOR THAT MATTER?!
The Water starter looks like a cross between Piplup and Hello Kitty.
The Fire starter just looks like it should be a normal type that you ditch quickly (e.g. Zigzagoon)

Leaf is the only likeable one and even then if you turned it red I'd think it was the fire starter and it would do a better job than that pig-thing!

I am dissappointed, I'm gonna have to make fun of these in my Pokemon Diamond (GBC) review now! I love water pokemon and am really dissappointed with that...thing.


----------



## SilentRevolt (May 12, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> But seriously, what is UP with the water starter?
> LOOK AT ITS BELLY, GOD DAMN. It actually looks rude, like a....
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I cant stop laughing at the water type picture,anyway i chose the green one,looks great than the others


----------



## OmerMe (May 12, 2010)

As expected, I don't like them, but it'll grow on me.
They better not mess up the final water evolution, or else... :RAGE:
The water one and grass one look ok, but I hate the grass one's eyes and that the water one's head is white, looks like a snowball otter.


----------



## Feels Good Man (May 12, 2010)

Oh yeah, it's not exactly "confirmed". They're still not 100% that it's real (but it's likely to be).

The Japanese names are supposedly "Tsutaja  (ツタージャ), Pokabu (ポカブ) & Mijumaru (ミジュマル)"


----------



## prowler (May 12, 2010)

The Pokemon names have been confirmed not to be in the picture, so whoever you got that from, they trollin'


----------



## Saddamsdevil (May 12, 2010)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, it's not exactly "confirmed". They're still not 100% that it's real (but it's likely to be).
> 
> The Japanese names are supposedly "Tsutaja  (?????), Pokabu (???) & Mijumaru (?????)"



If its on serebii you can consider it confirmed. They only post material they know is real, unless stated otherwise.


----------



## Feels Good Man (May 12, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> The Pokemon names have been confirmed not to be in the picture, so whoever you got that from, they trollin'



It's on Serebii.net. They updated their first post but they're not exactly sure about the names either


----------



## Feels Good Man (May 12, 2010)

Saddamsdevil said:
			
		

> Feels Good Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm just saying


----------



## deka01 (May 12, 2010)

someone on serebii translated the typing and its grass/fighting fire/dark and water/psychic or so its said


----------



## RupeeClock (May 12, 2010)

deka01 said:
			
		

> someone on serebii translated the typing and its grass/fighting fire/dark and water/psychic or so its said


If that's true, then that means all of the starters are weak to, and strong against each other.

Grass > Water > Fire > ...
Fighting < Psychic < Dark < ...


----------



## heavyknight (May 12, 2010)

Grass seems like it'd end up as a leaf-y charizard, middle is a flaming boar, last one..a giant scary ass snowman clown.


----------



## Feels Good Man (May 12, 2010)




----------



## shadowmanwkp (May 12, 2010)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

>



So damn true


----------



## Wekker (May 12, 2010)

one of the reason to use flashcart and pokesav, modified it to the first gen or second gen...


----------



## KuRensan (May 12, 2010)

I love the piggie XD
I like the hero's are 16 years old instead of 10 years





 why doesn't the beaver  smiles ( more happy)


----------



## MushGuy (May 12, 2010)

I like the new girl!


----------



## Hop2089 (May 12, 2010)

I'm glad they have teenage characters now, Pokemon needs a more mature cast now and it's one of the few RPGs that desperately need an older main character.  Now if NIS can get off their ass and have an older protagonist in the Marl Kingdom games


----------



## mrfatso (May 12, 2010)

It's pokemon, chances are we will still play it and guess this time round, Hi Mr Snowman + otter combination


----------



## C175R (May 12, 2010)

I hope that when the Water type evolves, it turns to something cool. or atleast decent. like Magikarp to Gyarados or something like that.
even tho after seeing this I won't have much hopes for the rest of them


----------



## Jamstruth (May 12, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> I like the hero's are *16 years old instead of 10 years*


Maybe Oak finally got into trouble for giving 10 year olds magical monsters and sending them out entirely unprepared into a world where they would have to fend for themsevles, build fires, cook for themselves etc. at a very young age.


----------



## Langin (May 12, 2010)

The grass one looks the best after all. I like it the most and the two others are ugly!


----------



## Anakir (May 12, 2010)

Pokemon is getting worse and worse.


----------



## purplesludge (May 12, 2010)

I hate the starters.


----------



## Langin (May 12, 2010)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Pokemon is getting worse and worse.



They creative mind has worked out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But still I gonna get, I like the 3d city and those things!

@ Purplesludge, Treecko was cool!


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (May 12, 2010)

They are ugly.Hopefully, their evolutions look much better.


----------



## dinofan01 (May 12, 2010)

They're all pretty bad. The grass is slightly better but the other two.....*vomit*


A pig? WTF!? And they could have made a really nice otter but they ef'ed that up. They better have some damn good devolutions because I am not keeping those.


----------



## purplesludge (May 12, 2010)

Langin said:
			
		

> Anakir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only meant these starters I like the others except chikorita.


----------



## .Darky (May 12, 2010)

I raged. I'll probably pick the grass starter, is the only one that looks decent IMO.


----------



## frogmyster3 (May 12, 2010)

Are we all on the same page here? I hate the grass one. He looks way too smug and upper class. He should be wearing a monocle. I like the fire and water ones though.

As for the older heroes I think that is more morally correct. In the real world what kind of old man with a lab coat rips you away from your mother and forces a monster onto you and says "Go do this. I've had 60 years to do it myself but I couldn't be bothered."


----------



## Fluganox (May 12, 2010)

wow, its GrassBird, WaterPanda and FirePig!

....lovely.


----------



## dinofan01 (May 12, 2010)

frogmyster3 said:
			
		

> Are we all on the same page here? I hate the grass one. He looks way too smug and upper class. He should be wearing a monocle. I like the fire and water ones though.
> 
> As for the older heroes I think that is more morally correct. In the real world what kind of old man with a lab coat rips you away from your mother and forces a monster onto you and says "Go do this. I've had 60 years to do it myself but I couldn't be bothered."


Nope we are not. Most of us like the grass type more and hate the other two. Your backwards when it comes to the general opinion on this.


----------



## Porygon-X (May 12, 2010)

There's no RED on the fire type. How are little kids supposed to know what TYPE they are if they can't read?


----------



## tajio (May 12, 2010)

This game MAY end my cycle of "I'm always choosing Fire-starters!" like WTF! a fu*king pig! I'll have to wait see the evolutionary chain but currently I'm likin' Tsutaja  (Grass starter)


----------



## IceRentoraa29 (May 12, 2010)

frogmyster3 said:
			
		

> Are we all on the same page here? I hate the grass one. He looks way too smug and upper class. He should be wearing a monocle. I like the fire and water ones though.
> 
> As for the older heroes I think that is more morally correct. In the real world what kind of old man with a lab coat rips you away from your mother and forces a monster onto you and says "Go do this. I've had 60 years to do it myself but I couldn't be bothered."



I like the water one, too


----------



## omatic (May 12, 2010)

These look better, and I was hoping these were the starters.

Edit: Maybe they're doing different starters for each game, as per their promise to change things a bit. If so, I'm getting whichever version has that scorpion in it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 12, 2010)

Porygon-X said:
			
		

> There's no RED on the fire type. How are little kids supposed to know what TYPE they are if they can't read?



If they can't read, WHY THE FUCK ARE THEY PLAYING POKEMON. Or any video game for that matter. The demographic goes for like elementary/basic level kids who can actually read four letter words like "Fire".


----------



## ykhan (May 12, 2010)

not pickin the water one




unless it evolves into something awesome
...which it probably wont


----------



## Porygon-X (May 12, 2010)

omatic said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The scorpion doesn't even match an of the silhouettes that were leaked originally.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 12, 2010)

Porygon-X said:
			
		

> omatic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...Because they're supposed to be evolutions?


----------



## Feels Good Man (May 12, 2010)

No wonder it looks sad


----------



## Saddamsdevil (May 12, 2010)

Okay, I gave it some time.

Now it looks like;

Mudkip fins
Seel head
Glaly horns
Wooper physique
Bidoof like feel


----------



## Pwnage (May 12, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> Jesus man, a whole thread of bitching about how ugly they are.
> If you don't like it, don't play it, and stfu plz.



this 

moar discussing less complaining on that note this will be the first i choose a grass starter


----------



## SylvWolf (May 12, 2010)

The Grass one looks awesome, it has that smug "I'm so cool" look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The others aren't as good but they're alright. Potential for evolution is there.


----------



## DS1 (May 12, 2010)

Oh man, easy choice, the Grass one for sure.

Plus I'm gonna go with the male main, he's got a little Alonso thing going on:


----------



## Santee (May 12, 2010)

I'm still picking fire oh and is this game coming out for the ds or d3s since they it should be coming out this year or early next year.


----------



## DS1 (May 12, 2010)

IchigoSJ said:
			
		

> I'm still picking fire oh and is this game coming out for the ds or d3s since they it should be coming out this year or early next year.



For the DS


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 12, 2010)

Wow, notice how they suck.

I know that there are over 500 of them, but a child could come up with something better.


----------



## Langin (May 12, 2010)

purplesludge said:
			
		

> Langin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mudkip is ugly too D=

And ow now I understand =D


----------



## RupeeClock (May 12, 2010)

Langin said:
			
		

> purplesludge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Competitively, Mudkip evolves into Swampert, which is AWESOME.
Water/Ground only has one weakness, the neglected Grass type.
Swampert is a bulky pokémon with STAB earthquake, Sandstorm immunity, and can do rest/sleeptalk.


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2010)

They're sooooooooooooooooooooooo ugly!


----------



## Acetic Orcein (May 12, 2010)

What's with all the hate directed towards the water type?

I think it's very cute- admittedly it looks like pachirisu's face has been blended with piplup, and then stuck to a piplup shaped body.
But I think it's extremely cute. It does look like someone has gone a little crazy with the design, and added alot of ugly stuff to the poor guy, but I think it has a cute face. 

Grass is cool

The fire one just looks like a reskin of turtwig with a few alterations though... really dull design. 

Hopefully the evolutions will fix the appearance of the fire and water types, and i'm sure everyone will be desperate to use the water type once the final evo has been revealed. 
Hopefully...


----------



## RupeeClock (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Master Mo (May 12, 2010)

I did a quick photoshop on the water-typ Pokemon, because there is so much antipathy for it, and I think it is just because of little design choices, that make it look somehow strange. I just removed the belly-thing, the freckles and made it smile (which obviously make it look plain but still...):






With a little bit more detail it really wouldn`t look all that bad. And I also think, that the firetyp will look decent when fired up!


----------



## RupeeClock (May 12, 2010)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> I did a quick photoshop on the water-typ Pokemon, because there is so much antipathy for it, and I think it is just because of little design choices, that make it look somehow strange. I just removed the belly-thing, the freckles and made it smile (which obviously make it look plain but still...):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's not much you can do to help its design, at all.
Other than totally scrap it.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 12, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

>



These versions don't look completely awful. I like the simplicity over the vastly unneeded complexity of the originals.


----------



## Scott-105 (May 12, 2010)

Wow...These are TERRIBLE!! The water is hideous, the fire is meh, and the grass is ok. I don't know whether to pick the grass or fire starter when I play. Fire is my favorite type, but the grass starter looks the best.


----------



## Pwnage (May 12, 2010)

fire might have a badass last stage to make up for the 1st form


----------



## GameSoul (May 12, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The water starter actually looks like something, instead of that other alien of a pokemon. Now we know why the original starter isn't smiling.


----------



## XXNatus (May 12, 2010)

The grass type looks a little too douchey for my tastes, and the snowball with low self-esteem is just horrible. Like I said before: "Once a fire type, always a fire type." I'm choosing the fire pig, I actually think it's fairly cute, and I'm sure that its final evolution will be amazing.


----------



## Splych (May 12, 2010)

to me...
- the first one/grass type looks like a knock off of Treecko
- the second one/fire type looks like a knock off of Cyndaquil 
- the third one/water type looks like a knock off of Piplup

y'know what... this is just stupid looking to me.
kids won't mind anyway,
it is pokemon,
so they'll be drawn into it because it is pokemon.


----------



## BakuFunn (May 13, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

>



I lol'd.



They better have some badass evolutions.


----------



## ufotrash (May 13, 2010)

Haha these are pretty bad on an almost hilarious level, but I'm not _too_ bummed considering HEY we're all gonna end up playing it anyway. I mean, the people who are most upset are the Pokemon lovers and you all know you're gonna pick up the new game so whatever, right? 

Fire pig has potential, he could evolve into a badass warthog thingy...And I don't actually mind the grass so much. I love anything with big sleepy eyes. I'm a LITTLE sad about the otter, 'cause I always pick water for a starter...but I'll get over it. Though now the whole Bidoof Snowman image is stuck in my head now.


----------



## YayMii (May 13, 2010)

Here's hoping that the water starter's evolution looks as badass as an Ursaring or something.


----------



## coolbho3000 (May 13, 2010)

Sexy female protagonist is sexy


----------



## YayMii (May 13, 2010)

I feel like I'd rather punch a baby than look at these.
I just watched some videos of Pokémon back in the '90s, and I just nostalgia'd.


----------



## kimit (May 13, 2010)

WOAH! that little leafy bugger is slick. (and even that pig pulls at the strings of my heart!) Now if only that weird water blob otter wasn't in the picture =/


----------



## AeroblitzR (May 13, 2010)

He's just an ordinary crack dealer.

Kinda reminded me of that episode...


----------



## TheGreatNeko (May 13, 2010)

The water and fire one are the ugliest piecies of **** I've seen. What the hell were they thinking. The only one I'll be using is the grass, that one actually looks pretty badass.


----------



## Demonbart (May 13, 2010)

I'll just choose the fire starter as I always do, but those Pokémon are fugly.
I'm sure I'll pick the games eventually though, no matter how much I'm hating on them now.


----------



## BoxShot (May 13, 2010)

Just noticed this ... not so happy with the starters. I'll wait for their evolutions to judge more.

New protagonists ftw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


I approve of the girl! The guy's hair reminds me of Jaden from GX at least the side does. Maturity of the characters made a big difference.


----------



## KingAsix (May 13, 2010)

The hell.....The starters have gotten better and better but from generation four to five...major drop. I'm not feeling any of them. I might just cheat and get chimchar as my starter......I hope these are fake man. come on Nintendo!!!!

EDIT- I will say the male character looks badass


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 13, 2010)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> The hell.....The starters have gotten better and better but from generation four to five...major drop. I'm not feeling any of them. I might just cheat and get chimchar as my starter......I hope these are fake man. come on Nintendo!!!!
> 
> EDIT- I will say the male character looks badass



Wouldnt it suck if since this is a revamp of the whole series, Black and White were set in an alternate universe where none of the old pokemon exist?


----------



## Demonbart (May 13, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> JinTrigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IF that's truye (which it probably isn't) Imma spam Nintendo with hatemail.


----------



## DeMoN (May 13, 2010)

Lets see... a lizard, a pig, and a... snowman?  
I'm going with the grass starter, he looks pretty badass.


----------



## juggernaut911 (May 13, 2010)

Looks like crap. Man, do something new with the series that is actually new not  BATTLING OVER THE INTERWEBZ!!

-Better mechanics
-Bring back the Gold/Silver (original) artists to design the pokemon


----------



## Gutentag (May 13, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> JinTrigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, that would be the best thing to happen to the series, because all the pokemen are the same from generation to generation.


----------



## iPikachu (May 13, 2010)

*continues playing crystal on phone*

i'll wait till i see the final evolutions to judge them...


...HAIRSTYLE. WTF


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2010)

They're ugly, end of topic.


----------



## KuRensan (May 13, 2010)

Why does everybody thinks they're ugly
I like them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but the otter could smile more
I really want to see more + the evolutions


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 13, 2010)

daflhaekhdkalfgausd LOLOLOL

I literally laughed out loud for like 1 minute when I saw the picture. 

No offense, but newer Pokemon these days are starting to not look like Pokemon at all... in my opinion of course.


----------



## Daizu (May 16, 2010)

...lol.


----------



## Range-TE (May 18, 2010)

and i thought diamond/pearl/platinum were weird (although i did eventually like them) 

srsly IMO, nintendo should just make some sort of upgraded all in one pokeyman game with all 5 regions. 
just keep the features of the 3D and the constant animation and all but stick with the pokemon they already had and just add legendaries for the 5th region. 



just IMO


----------



## Raika (May 18, 2010)

Range-TE said:
			
		

> and i thought diamond/pearl/platinum were weird (although i did eventually like them)
> 
> srsly IMO, nintendo should just make some sort of upgraded all in one pokeyman game with all 5 regions.
> just keep the features of the 3D and the constant animation and all but stick with the pokemon they already had and just add legendaries for the 5th region.
> ...


But if Nintendo does that people will just buy that game and neglect the other versions, and Nintendo will make less money, which Nintendo does not want.


----------



## ufotrash (May 18, 2010)

Awwww....today I'm browsing through Pixiv...it's kind of helping the new starters to grow on me...




Spoiler: CUTE!





















Aww!



Though I can't stop looking at that fire pig and seeing P-chan for Ranma 1/2


Spoiler



[title-chans]


----------



## geoflcl (May 18, 2010)

I like the Grass starter.  Sort of the look that says:

"...

...Bitch."

The others are lame, though.   Especially that lame Fire pig thing...


----------



## T3GZdev (May 18, 2010)

i dont useally stay bounded to just the starters, like in soul silver i choose totadile but my fav & most used pokemon is ratatta.


----------

